# 2012 Conditioning



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll document the conditioning I do on Indie for the 2012 season.. here. 

Let's begin with how she looked before I started.
Feb 2012

















Since these pics were taken, we have been doing flirt, runs w/ the walky dog, a little bit of drag (about to be bumped up, big time!), and swimming/dock jumping.

so we got to here... 
3-28-12









and then added in the spring pole 2 days ago, and we're now here. I can already see and feel her dorsal muscles popping. Love the SP.. and she sure missed having one, for sure! I need to lower it a bit with another collar. 
4-4-12

















and some SP pics for fun

















I will keep this updated as much as possible w/ what we're doing, and how she's looking.  ADBA is our goal for this year!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

She's looking good!!! Great job!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW! 
She looks amazing!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA That second to last one is so awesome! She is looking great! Keep up the great work girl! Can't wait for your pictures competing this year


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good. I just love her she's such a beauty


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats great! I love to see the before and afters of a conditioned dog. Now we get the middle too


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks great!! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

building a spring poll for Odin is on my list of stuff to do when the rain goes away. but these shots of Indie are amazing, she is just an awesome looking dog.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all! I will try and update each week or so with how and what she's doing!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*dragging weight 4-22-12*

Crappy vid, and my camera died at just the right moment. Going to have to enlist some assistance to get pics of her pulling. Also, our mower died, too... so lol at the long grass!
http://www.facebook.com/v/3805443337557

Some pics from last week @ Sch practice. Figured I'd post 'em here, too.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful little dog, great work with her  very smart/attentive looking


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i just cant get enough of Indie! definatley one of my favorite dogs on this site! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

atomic said:


> Beautiful little dog, great work with her  very smart/attentive looking


Thank you!  I love my lil gal. Can't wait till I get her to where I want her conditioning-wise.



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i just cant get enough of Indie! definatley one of my favorite dogs on this site! :thumbsup:


Thank you ODB!  I'm glad to hear you enjoy seeing her pics.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she's looking great!Good luck in the adba!


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)

Love nothing more than to see a conditioned dog. Great work!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks, ya'll.. Definitely doing ADBA this year, plus we have UKC Premier in June.


----------

